

Twitter account creator - bthn
https://github.com/BatuhanK/twitter_account_creator

======
bthn
hi,

you can create accounts with easily with this tool. There is a twitter's
secret rest api endpoint ( accounts/create.json ) and this tool using it with
official windows api keys.

